# What a Clever Remodel of a 50 Year Old 36ft Sailboat!



## Rush2112 (Jul 12, 2020)

I saw what these two did with a $3000 boat, and I have to say what a great job.
Especially the 'lazy susan' in the corner, and all the deep sliding storage. Nice freezer/fridge solutions as well.
I saw this and I just had to share!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I get a kick out of these two. It is one of the few Youtube channels that I watch. They are not afraid to put in some hard work and seem to be very thoughtful in what they are doing. I think part of it is that they are both graduate architects and have the kind of design sensibilities that comes with that background. 

They have done quite a number of things that I am very impressed with. I think that they started with one of the better hull designs of that era. I don't know if they knew that going in since they researched heavily before hand or they just lucked out. Once they had the boat they took the time and expended the effort to restructure the boat around the keel, which is in an area that would have been a critical weakness on most boats of this age. The hull to deck joint on these boats would have also been vulnerable. Although I not gotten to watch the episode where that work was performed, they appear to have glassed over the joint which would not only strengthen it, but also,make it water tight. I like that they are using epoxy in most of the structural applications which suggests that they have a good understanding of the structural implications of what they are doing. 

Its not clear how they are funding all of this since many of the things they do are not inexpensive, but they seem to apply laudable ethical values and are ingenious in how they go about things. 

Jeff.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Rush2112 said:


> I saw what these two did with a $3000 boat, and I have to say what a great job.
> Especially the 'lazy susan' in the corner, and all the deep sliding storage. Nice freezer/fridge solutions as well.
> I saw this and I just had to share!


I was very impressed with the ideas, hard work and the results. Some of their solutions make terrific sense. Very good craftsmen! My favorites were:
huge lazy susan
super deep drawers
pot filler for sink
pull out alcohol stove
large galley sink
black board
port platform for multi use.
frig
repurposed and positioned table

cudos for:
insulation
V berth mattress
storage solutions in general

Did they re power with electric?


----------



## MalcomR (Aug 10, 2020)

Yes, they did repower with electric ... first with an old electric folk lift motor (I think it was), then with a saildrive (I think it's called?) that was donated by one of their patrons... which apparently had an issue with the lower unit. I believe the manufacturer sent them a replacement, gratis.

As for their skills, they are both architects ... at least by training, and as for financing ... go check out the patron page. I think they have up there what amounts of $$ they get for each "Step" that they publish to youtube.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

A+ for hard work planning and effort. I’m not enamoured with the IKEA look love by millennials
Wooden cutting boards scratch and collect bacteria.

Don’t be fooled. Minimalists don’t use Caphelon to cook with. They must have some well oiled “patrons”
no use of environmentally friendly materials

I give them credit for being unique and willing to put their own sweat equity in it


----------



## Blewtooth (Nov 21, 2018)

They have become one of my favorites to watch and the fact they are using an electric motor is really interesting. I saw the episode where they removed the fork truck motor and replaced it with a more high tech, purpose built marine electric sail drive was amazing; all of it done themselves. 
I have come to like the "IKEA" look. It sure brightens things up. Non traditional but better suited to today's needs. IMHO


----------



## Rush2112 (Jul 12, 2020)

Jeff_H said:


> I think part of it is that they are both graduate architects and have the kind of design sensibilities that comes with that background.
> 
> Its not clear how they are funding all of this since many of the things they do are not inexpensive, but they seem to apply laudable ethical values and are ingenious in how they go about things.
> 
> Jeff.


Architects, yeah that explains a lot! I've built doghouse level work before but these guys are on another level.
I also thought about the budget, I figured out by purchased parts alone they spend quite a bit of money, so its hardly like they are the 'ultra budget' sailing couple, rich young extremely lucky college grads with no student loan debt more like it ;-) Still, commendable efforts, and pretty inspiring.


----------



## Rush2112 (Jul 12, 2020)

I also like the wet locker for wet cold weather gear right behind the coal stove, good thinking!


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Rush2112 said:


> Architects, yeah that explains a lot! I've built doghouse level work before but these guys are on another level.
> I also thought about the budget, I figured out by purchased parts alone they spend quite a bit of money, so its hardly like they are the 'ultra budget' sailing couple, rich young extremely lucky college grads with no student loan debt more like it ;-) Still, commendable efforts, and pretty inspiring.


For sure doing it by themselves is pretty much the only way to do what they did. What trades would they hire from the marine industry?
Of course sailboat owners are all DIYers. Sure there are a few that buy a new boat and hire trades to install upgrades and modifications and only "operate" the boat. But they would be few and far between.

These kids are on the other end of the spectrum... they did a gut re hab ultimate fixer upper and created many "new" solutions not typically seen on boats... but sensible for their boat and lifestyle.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

I like them too. I haven't gone back to look at the early episodes, but when the Great YouTube Algorithim (all bow down) suggested I take a look, I did watch a number of the more contemporary episodes. They are very good YouTubers. What sets them apart from most of their competition (cruising couples where the girl looks good in a bikini) is their obvious intelligence, competence, and sense of humor. That and truly fine production values. I don't watch them every week, but I have watched their most recent videos outlining the replacement of their original electric engine with the sail drive unit, and the episodes showing their interior and exterior modifications. Very impressive design and execution.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

I, too have recently taken a liking to their channel. The thing that amazes me the most is how fearless Dan is about cutting holes in His boat. He plans well and executes with the confidence of a career shipwright. 
It is odd that they can afford stuff like the custom built bowsprit. I only started watching when they replaced the engine, but it seems like as they progress they get more and more nice toys. It is inspirational to those of us who own classic plastic....


----------



## Rush2112 (Jul 12, 2020)

rbrasi said:


> It is odd that they can afford stuff like the custom built bowsprit.


Yeah I don't think they are quite the budget scrappers that they semi-purport to be.
But they've got the DIY chops that's for sure!
I find myself now looking for a boat in fantastic mechanical shape with a well aged interior that I won't feel bad about hacking up.


----------



## MalcomR (Aug 10, 2020)

I think one of the reasons they can support their penchant for higher end toys is not so much because they are rich (or started out rich?), but I don't believe they have any debt at all - student loans or otherwise.

I went back recently and watched a couple of the very early episodes and realized that they've been doing this for nearly 5 years... There was a LOT of hard work put into refitting. Some of the "surprises" they had to deal with!

Just took a look at their Patreon page and while I'm sure it took them quite some time (those 5 years) to get to this point, their page shows that they have 1532 patrons, who support them to the tune of $6021 per "step". Considering that they attempt to do a step every 7-10 days, that's almost $220,000/year - minimum ... so no, they aren't scraping by any more... they may have been at first. Just goes to show how hard work and perseverance can pay off, I guess. I have to say they are a bit of an inspiration to an old codger like me. Now to find a smart, cute, young lady to be a crew 

On the other hand, I also watch Sailing Soulianis sometimes, who, are trying to wean themselves off the "remote" jobs they have ... which sometimes they have to return to the states for. They have a similar sized boat, but it was in much better condition (and I believe they paid around 25K for it)... but they are some 14 months behind in their videos... Currently it's an interesting look back into the world as it was before 2020 and all the "stuff" going on.

Just a couple of different approaches to it, I guess... altho, I think Uma is a bit more inspirational - at least to me.

@Rush2112.... I'm in the same boat as you (pun intended), looking for something with excellent potential that won't take years before I can take her to sea, but still need a bit of a "make over"


----------



## RichF28 (Jun 17, 2015)

I have really been enjoying their videos. I guess it shows what is possible if you really commit. I figured they get a lot of stuff for free because they are a good advertisement for it... The carbon fiber bowsprit is awesome, $$$$$ Loved their folding winch handles that they seem to have on every winch, until I saw the price was $200.00 each......


----------



## ThereYouAre (Sep 21, 2016)

MalcomR said:


> Just took a look at their Patreon page and while I'm sure it took them quite some time (those 5 years) to get to this point, their page shows that they have 1532 patrons, who support them to the tune of $6021 per "step". Considering that they attempt to do a step every 7-10 days, that's almost $220,000/year - minimum ... so no, they aren't scraping by any more... they may have been at first. Just goes to show how hard work and perseverance can pay off, I guess. I have to say they are a bit of an inspiration to an old codger like me. Now to find a smart, cute, young lady to be a crew


I expect most Patreon members put a maximum cap on monthly donations so they're probably making about half that. I do believe they started ona shoestring budget.

One of the reasons they can afford such nice upgrades is that the manufacturers want to be associated with their channel and give them deep discounts or possibly things for free. The Uma page on the B&G website is an example:








Sailing Uma | B&G Sailing USA







www.bandg.com


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I've been following them since they started out - and I am amazed how well they are doing. Yes, their channel starts when they graduate from architecture school. Not only are they good builders and designers, they are fearless sailors and their marriage - well lets just say my wife and I would not be whispering sweet nothinsg during a stormy ocean passage. But they do it.


----------



## Rush2112 (Jul 12, 2020)

MalcomR said:


> @Rush2112.... I'm in the same boat as you (pun intended), looking for something with excellent potential that won't take years before I can take her to sea, but still need a bit of a "make over"


Yeah interesting to hear about he Patreon. I know some of these youtubers really make a bundle. I thought about doing the same but you need a unique concept and as you mention, a hottie doesn't hurt ;-) Unfortunately I'm not very unique, and actually kind of boring. LOL. Well anyway, yeah I actually hope the boat I buy needs an interior remodel. It's the kind of work that I could actually do, and probably pretty cheap.


----------



## Rush2112 (Jul 12, 2020)

RichF28 said:


> I have really been enjoying their videos. I guess it shows what is possible if you really commit. I figured they get a lot of stuff for free because they are a good advertisement for it... The carbon fiber bowsprit is awesome, $$$$$ Loved their folding winch handles that they seem to have on every winch, until I saw the price was $200.00 each......


Yeah kind of reminds me of the old Cindy Lauper song- "Money, Money Changes Everything..."


----------



## Rush2112 (Jul 12, 2020)

ThereYouAre said:


> I expect most Patreon members put a maximum cap on monthly donations so they're probably making about half that. I do believe they started ona shoestring budget.
> 
> One of the reasons they can afford such nice upgrades is that the manufacturers want to be associated with their channel and give them deep discounts or possibly things for free. The Uma page on the B&G website is an example:
> 
> ...


Wow. These guys are like the Michael Jordan of sailing.
Before you know it "I love to sail, but I wouldn't think of leaving harbor without my (turns to camera holding product) B&G..."


----------



## Rush2112 (Jul 12, 2020)

Sal Paradise said:


> I've been following them since they started out - and I am amazed how well they are doing. Yes, their channel starts when they graduate from architecture school. Not only are they good builders and designers, they are fearless sailors and their marriage - well lets just say my wife and I would not be whispering sweet nothinsg during a stormy ocean passage. But they do it.


I'm careful not to watch too much social media, it can really make you go 'Wow OK, so my life sux'! A little is fun, but binge watching can make you miserable!


----------

